# Weird Exercises



## EarWax (Jul 19, 2002)

These are some weird exercises with an exercise (at the botton) on how to handle the dweeb that tries to tell you that these are bad exercises.

http://t-mag.com/articles/218exer.html


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 19, 2002)

lol i like the sissy boy toe drop


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 19, 2002)

I think I'm gonna do the "The Turkish Get-up" next time, should get some looks. hehehehehehe


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 19, 2002)

I have done overhead squats lots of times


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

Not me bigss75, I don't want to look wacko hehe... j/k


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm gonna try the one arm deadlift!


----------



## crunch (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmmm... that one arm barbell curl looks interesting.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 20, 2002)

One arm barbell curls ROCK !!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

I tried on rep of the Turkish Get-up, Scotty.  It's darn cool, and I'm going to put it in my routine in the Fall.


----------

